# Is it okay to go to disneyland with ex?



## peach3 (Jul 29, 2013)

If a couple is divorced and has a 5 year old daughter, is it okay gor the couple to go to disneyland together.? The ex wife has big event hosted by her company in LA, CA and the husband is visiting his sister who lives in CA too. 
The ex husband's sister also comes along with them.

Is this okay?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## life101 (Nov 18, 2012)

Depends. If they parted on good terms, then may be. If not, and there is a possibility of fall outs, then no. A kid growing up in a broken home doesn't need to see the biological parents fight even more.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

There was recently a thread on here about ex's taking holidays together. Some people could (and have) done it, some people couldn't imagine it. It's all up to the couple in question. It might also depend on whether the couple in question are seeing other people, as well... Some boyfriends/girlfriends/SO’s/spouses might not want their partners going off with their ex's for a week, and their feelings need to be considered as well.

C


----------



## peach3 (Jul 29, 2013)

PBear said:


> There was recently a thread on here about ex's taking holidays together. Some people could (and have) done it, some people couldn't imagine it. It's all up to the couple in question. It might also depend on whether the couple in question are seeing other people, as well... Some boyfriends/girlfriends/SO’s/spouses might not want their partners going off with their ex's for a week, and their feelings need to be considered as well.
> 
> C


In this case, the people are sort of single? The ex hubby is a womanizer though.

Why did he bring his sister along with them if they get along fine?


----------



## COguy (Dec 1, 2011)

Also need to do a lot of work informing the children of what's going on so they don't think the parents are getting back together.


----------



## minimalME (Jan 3, 2012)

Hi, peach. 

I'm one of the people who thinks it's okay.

I live in close proximity to my ex-husband, and we've traveled together, we've shared holidays, we continue to celebrate birthdays.

We get along very well, and we don't argue. 

I do think my ex struggles with it a little more than I do, but I ask for his input, and I take him at his word.

For the most part, it hasn't been a problem for us or the children.


----------



## peach3 (Jul 29, 2013)

minimalME said:


> Hi, peach.
> 
> I'm one of the people who thinks it's okay.
> 
> ...


Why did you get divorced then? If you two never have any problems?
Also, you cant do this if one of the ex gets married, can you?


----------



## minimalME (Jan 3, 2012)

peach3 said:


> Why did you get divorced then? If you two never have any problems?
> Also, you cant do this if one of the ex gets married, can you?


Well, I didn't say we had no problems _in our marriage_. We had some very big issues.

We were more like roommates - no tension, no passion, etc. So, as friends, we get along very well, but we were never lovers in the truest sense.

But anyway, the cans and shoulds and asking if something is okay - if we're not talking about moral absolutes, then there are a lot of grey areas. 

It's up to the people involved.


----------



## peach3 (Jul 29, 2013)

I also came to know that the ex husband was rude and in a bad mood after he went to LA. I dont think spending time with his daughter made him nasty but a girl who met him said for the 1st time in 11 years, he was rude to her. And both of them , ex wife and husband, were the first to unfollow each other on instagram as well after their divorce. If he cant get along with ex why go?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Why do you keep asking about this womanizing "ex husband"? What difference does it make to you what "should" be acceptable? Just curious...

C


----------

